# MS440 w/ 460bb



## 440-460bb

A month or so ago I finished up my 460bb on my 440. I got a lot of the pics and info on here before I became a member. So I wasn't able to do any searches personally on the sight but found the info from of the results from google searches pointing me to some of the threads.


O.K. So here is my question. Since joining i have searched all over to get further feedback on this swap. I did read that some people said there wasn't enough crankcase volume to do certain swaps and noticed that Simonizer was doing port work on 460's but wasn't doing the bb version of that saw. 

So- I was wondering if the 460bb on the 440 turned out to be a good or a bad idea. Or if there were further mods that were made to make this work better. Any info would be appreciated - 


Thanks 

Andy


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I built a 440 w/ ported 460BB, it wasn't a bad runner, it just didn't have the low end torque I wanted. The lack of low end torque is to be expected with the lack of crankcase volume to feed the cylinder. Only thing I couldn't tell you is how it would run without port work.


----------



## wigglesworth

Meadow Beaver said:


> I built a 440 w/ ported 460BB, it wasn't a bad runner, it just didn't have the low end torque I wanted. The lack of low end torque is to be expected with the lack of crankcase volume to feed the cylinder.


 
What were ur transfer numbers? 

The BB cylinders I dont like. The OEM 046 kits.....OH YEA!!!


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Absolutely stock transfer timing, it was an ok set up. The combustion chamber seemed huge on it.


----------



## wigglesworth

Meadow Beaver said:


> Absolutely stock transfer timing, it was an ok set up. The combustion chamber seemed huge on it.


 
Yea the combustion chambers leave a lot to be desired in the BB. 

FWIW, the 046's like a lot less blowdown than normal. (i.e. Higher transfers). I personally think it has to do with the uppers being angled, but thats just a theory. Ive personally seen the early 046 jugs with as little as 15 degrees STOCK!! 

If I were a betting man, id say it ran great, had good RPM, but you couldnt lean on it at all, huh?


----------



## Meadow Beaver

wigglesworth said:


> Yea the combustion chambers leave a lot to be desired in the BB.
> 
> FWIW, the 046's like a lot less blowdown than normal. (i.e. Higher transfers). I personally think it has to do with the uppers being angled, but thats just a theory. Ive personally seen the early 046 jugs with as little as 15 degrees STOCK!!
> 
> If I were a betting man, id say it ran great, had good RPM, but you couldnt lean on it at all, huh?


 
I didn't lighten the piston as much as I could have. BB pistons are heavy pigs, top end and throttle response wasn't near as good as my 064. But thats like comparing apples and pineapples, totally different mod work. Leaning on it? Well, it was ok, as long as I kept the rakers pretty close to factory, take em down much more...and it was nothing more than a 346. The factory 50mm top end I ran on it modified would make a stock 660 look silly.


----------

